# Domain Name Transfer Difficulty



## Dale Ward (Jul 31, 2006)

I recently registered my domain name through GoDaddy and parked it there while I worked on my site and found a new hosting service. After getting everything ready to go, I decided the time was right to transfer the domain name.

So, on Nov 2, I logged in at GoDaddy to start the process.

It took me the better part of an hour to find out HOW to make the transfer, and another twenty minutes to find out WHERE! Apparently, GoDaddy does not like to surrender their hold on you once you're parked, because this was a very user-UNfriendly process. In fact, I'm not sure I did it right even now.

Anyway, here it is 5 days later and my domain name is still parked on GoDaddy. Should it take this long to propogate?

You'd think they'd at least have the courtesy to let you know that "someone, if not you" had attempted to transfer the domain name to another host, but I haven't heard a peep from them.

If they didn't have such good prices on domain name registration, I'd delete them from my bookmarks!


----------



## devil lady (Sep 27, 2005)

I'm not that familiar with godaddy but usually you would request the domain transfer from your new hosting site. They would then do the request with the Registrar for you.


----------



## DJ-Zep (Mar 11, 2006)

I suggest calling their help line - they have pretty friendly specialists, you just have to hold for a little.

Their assistance phone number:
(480)505-8877
It's open 24/7

You're going to need your customer ID and the last 4 digits of your social security number to receive help.

Good luck!


----------



## Dale Ward (Jul 31, 2006)

Thanks for the replies, folks!

devil lady, my new hosting service informed me that I need to start the procedure with GoDaddy.

DJ-Zep, thanks for the customer service number. I'll give that a try.


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

Are you looking to transfer the domain to another domain registrar? Or are you trying to unpark the domain? If you want to transfer the domain to another registrar, you need to submit the transfer request with the new registrar. Otherwise, you need to talk to your web host and ask them what their Name Servers are, then login to GoDaddy and set the Name Servers to what you were given.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I transferred a domain away from GoDaddy and it took me a while as well. In fact, I had already bought a NEW domain with another service and a .net ending because it was taking so long!


----------



## Dale Ward (Jul 31, 2006)

My sincerest apologies, friends. I had completely forgotten about this thread. I honestly did not intend to leave you hanging.

To bring you all up to date, I have managed to finally get my domain hosted and my site is now online.

It turns out that the problem could be traced back to all three parties involved... GoDaddy and my new hosting service, for their confusing morass of similar yet different tasks and directions, and myself, for being a rank amateur and totally clueless noob.

My hosting service had provided a link to GoDaddy's instructions for the task... or, rather, what they thought were the proper instructions. GoDaddy's instructions are named very similarly for the two different operations, and being clueless, I couldn't tell the difference.

After speaking with GoDaddy customer service, the rep admitted that the two operations are named in a confusing manner and said he'd bring it to the attention of his supervisor. I don't know if he was just trying to get rid of me but I know what to do in the future now, so it's all good.

Thanks to everyone here who assisted, and I apologize again for letting this go so long.


----------

